# Hardtack revisited



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is one recipe for hardtack. http://urbansurvivalsite.com/make-your-own-hardtack/


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I've heard of it. Easy to make. Good info.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

